# Faul wie ich bin

## Pietschy

Ich hatte einen Tagtraum   :Wink: 

Und zwar ein gentoo linux, was sich selbst aktuell hält.

sprich die befehle

emerge rsync

emerge -u portage

emerge -u system

emerge -u world

emerge -c

automatisiert werden und automatisch im Hintergrund, das System aktuallisieren.

Ok eine script das im Hintergrund die Befehle nacheinander abspult ware ja schnell geschrieben, aber was ist wenn ich meiner Rechner runterfahre während emerge gerade dabei ist. das Update von gnome zu übersetzen ???

Irgendwie müsste man emerge beibringen den aktuellen Stand der getaenen Arbeit zu speichern und genau da wieder anzufangen. Auch wäre ne statistische Auswertung und ne Benachrichtigung fall irgendwelche configfiles zum Update anstehen sicher eine tolles Feature ...  

Hat jemand irgendwelche Ideen wie man das sinnvoll umsetzen kann ???

Was ist eure Meinung dazu ?

Hatte vieleicht schon jemand vor mir diese wahnsinns Idee ??? 

Ronny

----------

## meyerm

Such im Forum mal nach "rmerge". _Vielleicht_ hilft Dir das?

----------

## Pietschy

Ein verrückter Plan denn ich da habe, aber vor der faulheit kommt die Arbeit.

Im übrigen ein sehr guter Tipp:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9638&highlight=rmerge

Dieses script würde die Sache der wiederaufnahme des übersetzens der Pakete nach reboot, lösen.   :Wink: 

Dank dir ...

Ronny

----------

## meyerm

Bitte, bitte. Immer wieder gerne  :Cool: 

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> Ein verrückter Plan denn ich da habe, aber vor der faulheit kommt die Arbeit.

 

Und wenn Du dann eine Lösung hast, wie man faul sein kann, wären wir Dir hier über einen weiteren Post in diesem Thread wie Du es gemacht hast sehr dankbar.  :Very Happy: 

CU

Marcel

----------

## Pietschy

Jo klar mach ich, das gehört ja wohl dazu ...

Erwarte das nur nicht in den nähsten Tagen hab ja nicht all zu viel Zeit. Und ehrlich gesagt noch keine Ahnung von bash scripten    :Rolling Eyes: 

Ronny

----------

